#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Help translating text please

## Swanlee78

Hi all 

Brand new to the website. Need help translating this please. 
พรส่งรูปรถอีนั่นมาหั้ยพี่หน่อย
Thanks in advance

----------


## AntRobertson

Something about sending a picture of a car?

----------


## Patrick

> Hi all 
> 
> Brand new to the website. Need help translating this please. 
> พรส่งรูปรถอีนั่นมาหั้ยพี่หน่อย
> Thanks in advance


"Porn (Girls name) is sending a picture of that bitches' car for Pi Noi (to see)"

Actually there is no such word as "หั้ย" - I am assuming the writer meant "ให้" = to let or give.

Patrick

----------


## taxexile

could also be

porn, send a picture of that fucking car for me will you please.



ส่ง----มา implies sending  towards the speaker rather than sending  away from the speaker.

----------


## Swanlee78

Thanks for all of the replies. Really helped and didn't think anyone would. Would half expecting I'll have to go into a thai restaurant and tip the waitress!

----------


## baldrick

just send the fcuking photo

you could find a good photo in this thread

https://teakdoor.com/motoring-in-thai...-that-car.html

 :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

> could also be
> 
> porn, send a picture of that fucking car for me will you please.
> 
> 
> 
> ส่ง----มา implies sending  towards the speaker rather than sending  away from the speaker.


Except อี implies she's talking about the "bitch".

----------


## taxexile

> Except อี implies she's talking about the "bitch".


yes, i think you are correct.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Anyway, welcome to the Buffalo Board, however briefly, Swanlee...Why don't you check out The Goat Thread while you're here?...

----------

